# Havanese personality description



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a partial description of Havanese characteristics from HCSC website(Havanese Club of Southern California). It describes Ricky Ricardo to a "T". I think it describes many of the Havanese on this Forum. What do you think?

Ricky's Popi

Your typical Havanese doesn't like water much. Rain, wet grass, water bottles, rivers-all are to be avoided in the eyes of a Havanese. Pretty much everything else, they love. Including you! These are definitely velcro dogs. They like to be with their humans and will happily follow you into the bathroom, hanging out with you while you do your business since you watch them do their business. They're very fair that way. They'll sleep curled up at your feet until you forget they're there and accidentally kick them, and then they'll move a couple feet away. Just out of reach but still close to you. They're very food-motivated, which is great for training.

They love going on walks with their packs, although in their case, Havanese sometimes bounce or hop as much as they walk due to their build. They love to play. You can teach them to play fetch, and they make for pretty great agility dogs. However, if you aren't into all that, you can just chase them around the house. My, oh my, do Havanese ever love being chased. As puppies, (edit: and as adults) they instinctively scramble backward away from you when you try to pick them up. They're not being fearful; they're enticing you to chase them!​


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, sounds like the Havanese breed! However, Willow isn't much of a walker unless it's on her terms. Other than that, this fits Willow to a "T" also!


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

That is SO sweet, and exactly what I'm looking for in a dog. I can't wait to pick up my baby in March!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That sounds right to me. On all counts. What I have never understood is their love of snow. Mine both hate rain, but love snow. You


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

That definately describes Abby, with the exception of water. She doesn’t care if it’s raining, will walk through any puddle that happens to be in her path, & prefers to pee in snow over the area you have painstakingly cleared for her. She loves to eat ice. Whenever she needs a buttwash, she loves it, or maybe she’s just desperate to be clean, heh. She always tries to bait our old dog to chase her around the dining room table, but the old dog just waits for her to come around the circle to jump at her, which sends Abby back around at top speed again, & again. These dogs are agile & quick!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh! That is Zumba!! Good to know she is backing up, not to get away from me, but as an invitation to play!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama does love to be chased, but I don't actually have to move much. If we're chasing each other around the kitchen island, I'll take a step toward her, and she'll take off to run zoomies. This is not great for agility, however. It would be better if she enjoyed chasing me!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine loves to play in the snow, but won’t poop in it. Maybe that’s why - he loves it too much to dirty it! 

He also loves to trot right through puddles. He’s not a huge fan of water (doesn’t care for baths) with one exception. Once we were at a dog friendly reservoir and he kept barking at my daughter when she ran out off to play. Finally, to appease him, she carried him out on her hip in the shallow water. We were all shocked when he tried to scramble down into the water! He spent the rest of the time swimming with her. He hasn’t ever done it since, but it was the end of the summer so we haven’t been back to that particular place. 

Definitely loves to initiate chase, but he also does the same little backing up scramble thing when he wants someone to follow him. He’s great at showing us what he wants by getting us to follow him to his food bowl, the back door, a toy, or to sit in the window - smart little guy! Havanese are definitely smart. 

Velcro, check; Sleeping close, check; food motivated, check. Definitely an accurate description of my Hav.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My Havanese loves to play hide and seek. She runs into her crate and my husband closes the door. Then I go hide...with treats of course. She gets so excited while I am hiding. Then my husband opens the crate and she runs like a bat out of hell trying to find me. It is hilarious! We do this on rainy days when we cannot walk outside.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> What I have never understood is their love of snow. Mine both hate rain, but love snow.


It "snowed" here last night!......if you call 1/4 inch of what looks like very coarse table salt "snow." It was still on the ground at noon today. We live at 2500 feet elevation just 30 miles from Palm Springs and it snows here maybe once every three years or so.

Ricky was totally fascinated and confused by the stuff on his morning walk. I could see his little brain working. He tasted it to see if it was food. Then he smelled it to see if it was poop. He put on his brakes and refused to walk further until he had thoroughly inspected this strange stuff. I knew he was ready to move along as soon as he "marked" the snow as his very own discovery. >

This afternoon I took him to the hardware store with me and there was a very brief "snow" flurry. I put him in a cart once inside the store and very quickly the cart was surrounded by 4 people (employees and customers) interacting with him. I had Ricky do some tricks in the cart, like when I tell him to "fist bump" me. People just go nuts for that simple but effective trick. I tell you, these little dogs are a constant source of entertainment!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I would love to see Ricky in action. He's a real charmer, I'm sure!

We live in the Pacific NW and usually get a little bit of snow ever year. Maybe several inches or so. This year we never got snow when we expected it ( usually around Dec. or Jan.) and I was really wishing for snow. I finally gave up. Then about a week ago it started to snow - and snow - and snow! We probably were close to 3 feet! We were running out of room to put it. The neighbors have a tractor and were plowing our road daily, sometimes twice daily. We missed 3 weeks of garbage pick up and 4 days of mail delivery! Anyway, it's finally starting to melt. However, at the moment it's snowing again! Willow hates it. Plus it's too deep and soft for her to walk in. We have a little potty area cleared but it's been a struggle. This has been a crazy year for weather all over the country.


----------



## pting619 (Jul 18, 2018)

Jessie doesn’t particularly love a bath, but does tolerate it pretty well. Not much of a rain dancer either, so I take her out with my umbrella when she has to pee. She is extremely agile and can leap so high from a sitting position. Her head and upper chest reaches over counter height! It’s a bit disconcerting that she may yet be able to jump up on the counter. Jessie is a great game player...does that back up, catch me if you can routine when you want her to come. She can also bolt around furniture in and out of rooms at top knot speed on some imaginary circuit through the house. It’s amazing! Now if I could only funnel some of that energy in a more productive way?? But she is so cute and affectionate, so definitely a keeper!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

pting619 said:


> She can also bolt around furniture in and out of rooms at top knot speed on some imaginary circuit through the house. It's amazing! Now if I could only funnel some of that energy in a more productive way??


Have you thought about the two of you getting some agility competition training? :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## RedSoxFan (Aug 22, 2017)

Checks a lot of boxes. She loves loves loves to be chased. Loves to play fetch and is like velcro. Shes food motivated and when you go to pick her up she wants you to chase her. Very confident dog. The only thing different for us ... our Havanese loves the water. She loves the snow and running through the snow. She loves swimming in the pool. Highly trainable. So far, she sits, high fives, lies down, fetches, stays. May have to teach her some other tricks. Fetch is a huge game for her. We set up obstacles and she effortlessly jumps over them and goes around to fetch. The Havanese are SO SMART! 

Do your Havanese like car rides? Ours doesn't care for them at first. Shakes. Then she settles down and falls asleep.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My Havanese prefers to chase ME vs me chasing her! I run around the house with some treats and she chases me. Finally I stop and have her do sit or down and then I giver her a treat. Then the chase starts again. Another rainy day activity.

As far as car rides, she used to get super sick especially on hilly, winding roads. She is now doing much better, however she is still uneasy on winding roads. She does well on straight roads.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

RedSoxFan said:


> Do your Havanese like car rides? Ours doesn't care for them at first. Shakes. Then she settles down and falls asleep.


Willow doesn't mind car rides at all. We keep her in a crate in the care. I think she would rather go with us than be crated at home. she doesn't like it, however, when we get out of the care. She shrieks! Once in awhile we will leave her briefly in the locked car if we run into a store for a minute. (never when it's warm out) Once we shut the doors she quiets down and is fine. If one of us gets out and the other stays in, she cries a little but not for long.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

We have some property about an hour or so from here which we plan to move to this year. In the mean time, we go there on weekends. There is no way to get there from our house without going over winding hilly roads. She has a blast once we are there, however she does get sick sometimes on the way there or back. Not as often any more. I have her secured but she cannot be crated because if she throws up in the crate she gets it all over herself and the crate and I have to switch out the bedding and clean her up and this stresses her out totally. Our current setup allows me to catch everything she throws up without getting it all over herself and everything else. Once we move, this will not be an issue. However, I have tried every travel arrangement under the sun and this is what works for us. People who have dogs that do not ever get car sick are very lucky. The rest of us have to deal with it as best as we can. I myself would never leave my dog attended in a car for even 1 minute.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> We have some property about an hour or so from here which we plan to move to this year. In the mean time, we go there on weekends. There is no way to get there from our house without going over winding hilly roads. She has a blast once we are there, however she does get sick sometimes on the way there or back. Not as often any more. I have her secured but she cannot be crated because if she throws up in the crate she gets it all over herself and the crate and I have to switch out the bedding and clean her up and this stresses her out totally. Our current setup allows me to catch everything she throws up without getting it all over herself and everything else. Once we move, this will not be an issue. However, I have tried every travel arrangement under the sun and this is what works for us. People who have dogs that do not ever get car sick are very lucky. The rest of us have to deal with it as best as we can. I myself would never leave my dog attended in a car for even 1 minute.


Have you asked your vet about car sickness? I think there is something to help prevent it. I've never had a need as I've never had a dog that got car sick but I think I've heard others mention sometime to give them that helps.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Jackie. Yes the vet did recommend some sort of motion sickness drug. However, I avoid all drugs on my dogs unless they are dying because I fear side effects. Therefore, I went the route of trying to figure out how to prevent it such as timing her eating, crating her, not crating her etc. My current solution works perfectly on straight roads. On hilly windy roads, she will vomit only one out of every ten trips. I am pretty happy with this and do not feel drugs are necessary at this point. But if she digresses horribly I may reconsider.


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

That sounds like Smokey. Although he hates the rain, he will bound joyfully--sometimes tunnel joyfully--through the snow, but rain? Nope.

I'm really happy to see that it's not fear that has Smokey scrambling away so much, he just _loves_ to be chased.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> We have some property about an hour or so from here which we plan to move to this year. In the mean time, we go there on weekends. There is no way to get there from our house without going over winding hilly roads. She has a blast once we are there, however she does get sick sometimes on the way there or back. Not as often any more. I have her secured but she cannot be crated because if she throws up in the crate she gets it all over herself and the crate and I have to switch out the bedding and clean her up and this stresses her out totally. Our current setup allows me to catch everything she throws up without getting it all over herself and everything else. Once we move, this will not be an issue. However, I have tried every travel arrangement under the sun and this is what works for us. People who have dogs that do not ever get car sick are very lucky. The rest of us have to deal with it as best as we can. I myself would never leave my dog attended in a car for even 1 minute.


Well, you have to do what works for your dog. Any restraint is better than none, and you certainly have a valid reason not to crate her, at least at this point.

OTOH, there are also perfectly safe and acceptable ways of leaving dog in cars too. Many peope who trial do it regularly. I don't do it often, simply because my dogs are happier crating near me in the trial building. But many dogs are more comfortable crating in their cars. If I HAVE to crate in my car at a trial, all the windows are open, the tail gate is open on a vent lock, as are the doors. The roof vent is open and there is shade cloth over the whole car. There are fans on the crates and the crate doors are locked so no one can get into them. The dogs have comfortable crate pads and water bowls. It is cooler in there than it would be sitting under a tree. BUT, you need to do it right. Leaving a dog in a closed (or mostly closed) car in the hot sun is a death sentence.

And yes, I know there are a few states with laws against it. And I think this is a case of over-reach. When dogs are completely safe and comfortable, and being appropriately managed, there should not be a law against. I'm glad I don't live in one of those states.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow doesn't mind car rides at all. We keep her in a crate in the care. I think she would rather go with us than be crated at home. she doesn't like it, however, when we get out of the care. She shrieks! Once in awhile we will leave her briefly in the locked car if we run into a store for a minute. (never when it's warm out) Once we shut the doors she quiets down and is fine. If one of us gets out and the other stays in, she cries a little but not for long.


A couple of times I've left my Hav in the car while I check out DS from school for appointments because it's on the way to daycare. I don't secure him while I run in because he's used to the car, but mostly because I would miss his reaction when he sees DS and I walking out of the school. It is the cutest thing ever! He's like, "Who's that? Is someone coming? Do I know them? Oh I do! Yippee!!!" And then he runs back and forth for a second while he's figuring out which door I'm going to open first 

We really lucked out with our dog in the car. He is fantastic! He didn't even get sick on the long trip picking him up from out of state when we first brought him home. He never gets sick, and his behavior is a dream, he just goes to sleep. Sometimes he seems to sense that he recognizes where we're going and he'll wake up and start sniffing and wagging his tail.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am glad that there are safe ways to do this and in the situation you described I can see where this might be preferable. For me, I hardly go anywhere with my dogs except to our property so no real need. Since Mia is not a car riding fan, I do not subject her to it more than necessary. I try to never leave my dogs for more than 4 hours when I leave them home where they are happy in their crates.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow you are really lucky. Mia is my first dog and I had visions of dogs loving to ride in the car and saw movies with these happy go lucky dogs with their heads out the window enjoying myself. Then reality struck! They say it can be a puppy thing but went on and on. She is so much better now and does not seemed stressed the car. The vet thinks it is just something physical with her vs anxiety or anything like that.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*car sick*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> Have you asked your vet about car sickness? I think there is something to help prevent it. I've never had a need as I've never had a dog that got car sick but I think I've heard others mention sometime to give them that helps.


Perry still gets car sick and so far nothing the vet has recommended really works by itself - though some work in conjunction with not feeding him (not feeding and no meds = throwing up just with less mess). So we're still trying to crack this problem ourselves.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry still gets car sick and so far nothing the vet has recommended really works by itself - though some work in conjunction with not feeding him (not feeding and no meds = throwing up just with less mess). So we're still trying to crack this problem ourselves.


This is very frustrating and I wish you luck. I tried the meds at first and no luck. Plus I feared long term side effects and quit them. I have experimented with all sorts of things and finally she rarely throws up. I can tell you what I do but may not work for you. I sit in the back seat with her and my husband drives. I have a bed with lots of towels next to me and I keep the towels up wrapped around her which I think mays her feel secure. She lays flat. She is hooked into my seat belt with some sort of thing I got from PetCo for traveling that attaches to her harness. She has to be on empty stomach. She only throws up rarely now and only on winding roads. When we go over those I hold her tight with the towels around her. If your dog has anxiety, Rescue Remedy could help. Mia's problem is not anxiety. It is also critical to have fresh air so the windows are cracked even in the depths of winter.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> This is very frustrating and I wish you luck. I tried the meds at first and no luck. Plus I feared long term side effects and quit them. I have experimented with all sorts of things and finally she rarely throws up. I can tell you what I do but may not work for you. I sit in the back seat with her and my husband drives. I have a bed with lots of towels next to me and I keep the towels up wrapped around her which I think mays her feel secure. She lays flat. She is hooked into my seat belt with some sort of thing I got from PetCo for traveling that attaches to her harness. She has to be on empty stomach. She only throws up rarely now and only on winding roads. When we go over those I hold her tight with the towels around her. If your dog has anxiety, Rescue Remedy could help. Mia's problem is not anxiety. It is also critical to have fresh air so the windows are cracked even in the depths of winter.


One other thing I forgot that may help. Try to get your dog to have a successful non vomiting trip. For example, if she vomits after a certain amount of time, taker her on a shorter trip where she does not vomit. Mia used to vomit at the same exact place on the trip to our property! So I took her on shorter trips where she would not vomit. Someone told me if they vomit every time they go somewhere, this is sort of becomes a response to taking a trip. Not sure if this is true, but I think some successful shorter trips help my Mia. An added bonus is to wind up in a fun place vs. vet or groomer.


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

RedSoxFan said:


> Do your Havanese like car rides? Ours doesn't care for them at first. Shakes. Then she settles down and falls asleep.


Smokey liked his first few car rides, but after we got his harness and he had to ride in the back seat, secured (getting Smokey from the shelter was an impulse decision), he got cranky about it. He would yap at me on the way to and from ... well, anywhere. But his last two car rides were smooth as could be. I'm not sure if it was the bully stick or that I wasn't listening to CNN. From now on, Smokey gets music on 101.9!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Successful trips*



mudpuppymama said:


> One other thing I forgot that may help. Try to get your dog to have a successful non vomiting trip. For example, if she vomits after a certain amount of time, taker her on a shorter trip where she does not vomit. Mia used to vomit at the same exact place on the trip to our property! So I took her on shorter trips where she would not vomit. Someone told me if they vomit every time they go somewhere, this is sort of becomes a response to taking a trip. Not sure if this is true, but I think some successful shorter trips help my Mia. An added bonus is to wind up in a fun place vs. vet or groomer.


Perry has had successful trips (no food, meds 30 minutes before travel), but it hasn't changed other trips (my vet thought that maybe benadryl alone might work - we did that with no eating that morning and ended up with a wet/ soggy mess). We can manage to go somewhere without vomiting if I don't let him eat at all the day of a trip and give him the meds, but it's not a comfortable trip (still lots of drool).

We can generally make about 15 minutes without meds and no vomiting in the car - but once we get out of the ar there will often be some vomiting (never the best thing when you're at the vet to get a health certificate for traveling and your dog is vomiting, luckily our vet understands his car sickness  ).

I would love to try the options of not being in his travel bag - but we're most often in a rental car or taxi so can't take that chance in those situations. Also, hubby doesn't drive and definitely isn't the right person to sit in back with him - when we picked him up hubby felt sorry for him being in his bag and put him on his lap - yep, lap and part of the seat covered in vomit - the rescue did NOT limit his food the day we picked him up! (and right now Perry and I are often alone anyway). I am keeping the idea of traveling in a car seat instead of a travel bag or crate as an option if/when we're someplace where he travels in the car with us regularly (like if we moved back to the US).

The really nice thing about him in his bag though is that if we need to run into a rest stop or something, it's quick and easy to grab his bag (no need to transfer him from a car seat or crate into a bag where someone might see and object to us bringing him into the store/ restaurant/ etc -- and no one in the store ever knows that we've got a dog with us  We've done that at restaurants too and he's so quiet in his bag under the table by my feet that no one is ever the wiser!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa, sorry you are having to deal with Perry’s car sickness. I know how frustrating this can be. I have heard that some dogs outgrow it and that it is a puppy thing. However, this was not my Mia’s case. I also think some dogs suffer from anxiety in the car and others have true motion sickness. The real motion sickness is harder to find a solution for in my opinion. I hope you finally find a solution that works for you.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*anxiety versus car sick*



mudpuppymama said:


> Melissa, sorry you are having to deal with Perry's car sickness. I know how frustrating this can be. I have heard that some dogs outgrow it and that it is a puppy thing. However, this was not my Mia's case. I also think some dogs suffer from anxiety in the car and others have true motion sickness. The real motion sickness is harder to find a solution for in my opinion. I hope you finally find a solution that works for you.


I suspect that Perry's is a combination of anxiety and car sick - which I think makes it harder because you have to figure out how to treat both, not one or the other. We will keep trying different options to see if something works or if he finally just outgrows it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I suspect that Perry's is a combination of anxiety and car sick - which I think makes it harder because you have to figure out how to treat both, not one or the other. We will keep trying different options to see if something works or if he finally just outgrows it


While, of course, it CAN happen with any dog, I have seen a preponderance of rescue dogs and those obtained as older puppies with this as an on-going problem. It does seem that very early, positive, short exposure to travel can go a long way toward preventing and alleviating motion sickness. It was really, REALLY important to me that my dogs were good travelers, so they were all in the car, literally, daily, from the day they each came home from the breeders. Kodi was a little drooly in the beginning, but quickly learned that more often than not, car rides ended at our training center and FUN ensued! Pixel never really had a problem. Panda never had a problem either, but HER breeder took the entire litter to her office with her several days a week (she and her husband own the company) so she was a "veteran" car-rider by the time she came home with me! LOL!

But in general, the people I know who get their YOUNG puppies out and about in the car at a very early age, rarely have a motion sickness problem. I know that those who get older puppies resue are playing catch-up, but it's a good warning for those who get puppies direct from the breeder... if it's important to you that your puppy travel well, get them out there frequently, keep it short and make it fun.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*rescue*



krandall said:


> While, of course, it CAN happen with any dog, I have seen a preponderance of rescue dogs and those obtained as older puppies with this as an on-going problem. It does seem that very early, positive, short exposure to travel can go a long way toward preventing and alleviating motion sickness. It was really, REALLY important to me that my dogs were good travelers, so they were all in the car, literally, daily, from the day they each came home from the breeders. Kodi was a little drooly in the beginning, but quickly learned that more often than not, car rides ended at our training center and FUN ensued! Pixel never really had a problem. Panda never had a problem either, but HER breeder took the entire litter to her office with her several days a week (she and her husband own the company) so she was a "veteran" car-rider by the time she came home with me! LOL!
> 
> But in general, the people I know who get their YOUNG puppies out and about in the car at a very early age, rarely have a motion sickness problem. I know that those who get older puppies resue are playing catch-up, but it's a good warning for those who get puppies direct from the breeder... if it's important to you that your puppy travel well, get them out there frequently, keep it short and make it fun.


I would not be at all surprised if both his anxiety and his motion sickness was a result of being a rescue (with a small genetic component - which could also be due to being a rescue as many rescues don't have the best genes).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I would not be at all surprised if both his anxiety and his motion sickness was a result of being a rescue (with a small genetic component - which could also be due to being a rescue as many rescues don't have the best genes).


Well, in fairness, if there is ANY genetic component, I think this one would be fairly complex. I don't think there is any specific "carsick gene". LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Well, in fairness, if there is ANY genetic component, I think this one would be fairly complex. I don't think there is any specific "carsick gene". LOL!


Not sure about genetics, however some people do get motion sickness and others do not. I got horribly car sick as a kid and then outgrew it, but to this day if I go on hilly windy roads I get queasy. If I go on a boat, I double over and get sick as a dog. Maybe if I go on tons of boat rides it would go away, but others never get sick on a boat from day one. Although people and dogs have common traits, we are all unique individuals.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> Not sure about genetics, however some people do get motion sickness and others do not. I got horribly car sick as a kid and then outgrew it, but to this day if I go on hilly windy roads I get queasy. If I go on a boat, I double over and get sick as a dog. Maybe if I go on tons of boat rides it would go away, but others never get sick on a boat from day one. Although people and dogs have common traits, we are all unique individuals.


Oh my gosh I used to get so car sick as a kid. Back then my mom would have me suck on a lemon as that was supposed to help (learned later it can ruin the enamel on your teeth!). I don't recall the lemon ever helping. Used to always have to carry barf bags. Later on I used dramamine and that really helped. I did outgrow too. Sometimes, if I reading something and the road is windy (not the blowing kind!,) I feel queasy but that's rare. I don't know if dogs will outgrow it or not.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my gosh I used to get so car sick as a kid. Back then my mom would have me suck on a lemon as that was supposed to help (learned later it can ruin the enamel on your teeth!). I don't recall the lemon ever helping. Used to always have to carry barf bags. Later on I used dramamine and that really helped. I did outgrow too. Sometimes, if I reading something and the road is windy (not the blowing kind!,) I feel queasy but that's rare. I don't know if dogs will outgrow it or not.


I never got sick as a kid and I always read in the car, even on short errands. As an adult I get carsick sometimes, but not until just a few years ago. The first time I thought I was actually coming down with something on vacation. My husband was like, You're carsick, and I didn't really believe it. I remember stopping at a service station for fruity hard candy, not because I was hungry, but somehow I had this idea it would make me feel better. Maybe that's where the lemon myth came from - not an actually fix but more of a perk up, like turning up the air conditioner.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never really been car sick, but I need to have the window cracked for airflow. Scout had terrible carsickness for the first six months. We started driving very slowly around the block because it's hilly which didn't help. Slowly increasing the distance. Now he loves going for rides. If he is in the garage and the car door is open he will hop up and likes sleeping there. Probably hoping to go to the park.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*car sick*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I never got sick as a kid and I always read in the car, even on short errands. As an adult I get carsick sometimes, but not until just a few years ago. The first time I thought I was actually coming down with something on vacation. My husband was like, You're carsick, and I didn't really believe it. I remember stopping at a service station for fruity hard candy, not because I was hungry, but somehow I had this idea it would make me feel better. Maybe that's where the lemon myth came from - not an actually fix but more of a perk up, like turning up the air conditioner.


I fall into this category - I never got car sick when I was a kid (reading constantly in any kind of car/ driving conditions), was fine on rollercoasters, boats, etc. As an adult some of these things got worse over time - now I'm still fine in the front seat of the car but not so great in the backseat and last time I was on a rollercoaster it was almost very ugly (for the people behind me) - so no more really bouncy ones (and question if I should go on others at all). I don't know about boats - I hope not, but they might be a problem now too .


----------



## LVB (Feb 22, 2019)

This thread sure got side tracked LOL 

I was so happy to read about the Havanese backing up when you go to pick them up! My new boy Pico (5 months) nearly always does this, more for strangers than for me, and I frequently get that look and question "Was he abused?' Noooooo, he just thinks it's fun.

Lucky for me he has no problem riding in his travel bag in the car and is happy to stay there while I'm running errands. I'm especially pleased that my car offers Dog Mode where I can leave the AC on and control it from an app on my phone. It's great peace of mind!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

LVB said:


> Lucky for me he has no problem riding in his travel bag in the car and is happy to stay there while I'm running errands. I'm especially pleased that my car offers Dog Mode where I can leave the AC on and control it from an app on my phone. It's great peace of mind!


Wow - Dog Mode! Never heard of that. Pretty cool (no pun intended)! That would really be handy at times.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LVB said:


> This thread sure got side tracked LOL
> 
> I was so happy to read about the Havanese backing up when you go to pick them up! My new boy Pico (5 months) nearly always does this, more for strangers than for me, and I frequently get that look and question "Was he abused?' Noooooo, he just thinks it's fun.
> 
> Lucky for me he has no problem riding in his travel bag in the car and is happy to stay there while I'm running errands. I'm especially pleased that my car offers Dog Mode where I can leave the AC on and control it from an app on my phone. It's great peace of mind!


You will find that we OFTEN have a bad habit of wandering off on tangents here! LOL!


----------



## LVB (Feb 22, 2019)

krandall said:


> You will find that we OFTEN have a bad habit of wandering off on tangents here! LOL!


That's when the "search" comes in handy!:grin2:


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Mine does better when up in a dog car seat.  But no guarantees.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Just wanted to bump this thread for all the people who are getting puppies this spring. It’s a good one.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?


We sure do! In fact I was turned away from the dishwasher and heard my husband laugh. Willow was actually standing on the opened door trying to reach the dishes! I have to be real careful to make sure nothing sharp is where her tongue could reach.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Does this count? I've caught her in the top drawer as well. And standing in the dishwasher  such a naughty Kati. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

I love that "Oh Yeah. Whatcha do about it !" expression on Kati. Sky gives that same look. My wife always asks why can't he look sweet like some of the other dogs?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

katscleancutdogs said:


> Does this count? I've caught her in the top drawer as well. And standing in the dishwasher  such a naughty Kati. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow...I love her expression!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?


This is a demonstration of the

"ALL IN ONE HAVANESE WONDER TOOL"

- they "wash" the dishes
- they vacuum the floor
- they dust under the beds and furniture
- they are the ultimate doorbell

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!

- they can shred the most sensitive and private documents
- they can unmake a bed
- they can unroll the toilet paper for you
- they can distribute random objects around the house
- they can pull weeds in your yard
- sit on a sofa and they curl around your neck as the ultimate warming scarf
- they are capable of inventing some new utility when least suspecting it
- Lifetime warranty, guaranteed to always amaze. :surprise:

COST: PRICELESS

HURRY GET ONE WHILE THEY LAST! SUPPLIES ARE LIMITED!

Ricky's :wink2: Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Popi - so perfect! Love it!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Aww Oliver fits many of these traits. Though he loves baths and doesn't mind rain. We do put a little raincoat on him if it's too bad. But he will happily romp through soaking wet grass and even roll in it. Hence why he doesn't mind baths, probably. He's quite used to them for only being 4 months old, lol.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I have found something else Zumba does, and don’t know if it is “normal” for Havanese. She’s a great cat herder!! Our pets are Zumba and a Russian Blue named Zeke. Zeke gets jealous cause Zumba gets to go outside for walks, but he’s stuck inside the house. So, occasionally he gets out. Zumba is amazing how she keeps him in place until I can get to him! I have started letting them both go out to the Summer Kitchen area to play, and when I think they’ve had enough time and should come in, I just need to call for them, and Zumba rounds up Zeke for me and they both run into the house, with her right behind, chasing him in. I think it is hilarious and sooo glad she does this extra duty for me. LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I do feel like ours takes his “jobs” very seriously. It makes him so happy to do little routine tasks and I swear it looks like he’s a proud little helper. He loves to heard us upstairs and gets excited when we all go up at the same time.


----------



## sema4dogz (Oct 22, 2019)

Well we will probably never know if Corazon would like snow as we live in South Australia! ( its a heatwave at the moment ,temps of 40C plus , that about 105F I think.
She is OK in the sea though , although would prefer it if it kept still, rather than these waves in her face. She's fine in rain - not that we have a lot - unlike our late lamented mini Schnauzer who was outraged at rain and would look at me with a "well stop it please !" look. 
Not crazy for baths though , in fact I never had a dog who was, of any breed .


----------

